# Zazu~~Gone wayyy TOO SOON!!!



## marie5890

My step-father died 3 days ago. My sister, who has virtually been living with our mother and step-father (who has been in at home hospice care), to care for him for 3 months now..

Her husband has been taking care of the furry kids.

Last night, at the young age of 2.5, Zazu died from a massive heartattack. He was fine in the evening, playing etc etc, gone a few hours later. There was no evidence of anything even remotely off.

My sister was robbed of the chance of even saying goodbye as she still is at my folks house taking care of my mother until after the services on Monday. :sad

RIP Zazu!! Go find Grandpa TOM!!! He will be with Callie at the Bridge!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry about the lost of you father in law and Zasu. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bobbycos

Betcha right now he is playing with Callie and Zazu

R.I.P. all of them


----------



## Tiliqua

Oh, how awful. That is such terrible timing and so sad. Only 2.5 years, that is so scary.


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry for your family's losses. Life is so precious.


----------



## Marcia

I am so sorry for the losses!! RIP grandpa and the furbabies!!


----------



## zuma

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear. What awful timing 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Speechie

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry for your losses!


----------



## NOLAKitties

My deepest condolences for you and family. Stay strong!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am so very sorry to hear about your losses. That is such a young age to lose a kitty to a heart attack! I am sure that Grandpa Tom and Callie are helping Zazu transition to his new life. I know that is a small consolation for your family, particularly your sister, at this difficult time.


----------



## howsefrau32

So sorry to hear about these losses, your step father and Zazu, and your poor sister, how hard this must be for her as well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for all your losses. Sending you and your family comfort and prayers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marie, What a tragic double whammy to go through...I guess Zazu was needed more by your step-father on his journey...
They are keeping each other company now..
So sorry for your losses...
Bless you
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## marie5890

Oh Zazu, we were no more ready for P'Cake to join you today, then when you left us back in Jan.

Your moma misses you both so very much. Hope that you and P'Cake stay close together. 

We are all so heartbroken, Pancake. Oh we so hoped that you would turn around and rally.

I love you, sweet girl. God Speed.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I'm so sorry to read about yet another loss in your beloved family. ((((((((Hugs)))))). RIP P'cake....enjoy your reunion at the Bridge and remember to visit your Earth family too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Pancake is now keeping Zazu and your Grandfather company...
((((HUGS))))
Sharon


----------



## spirite

Oh no marie! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am so sorry for your losses. Zasu was such a young kitty. I truly believe Grandpa Tom and Zazu and Callie are together now. Hang in there, hugs to you and your sister.


----------



## jking

Marie, I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Arianwen

What an awful situation!


----------

